# BSOD--Help, please!



## daermonn (Jan 12, 2012)

I have a Lenovo IdeaPad G770 laptop, running 64x Windows 7 home premium (came installed on the machine from newegg), with an Intel i5 2410M procesor, a Radeon HD 6650M. As far as power source and motherboard, I'm not sure; the battery says "Lenovo," and I have no clue as to the motherboard. I bought the system in August 2011, so it's only about 5 months old. Last night, it restarted for a windows update, BSOD'd during the process (didn't catch the error info on this one, so it might have been a different error than my current problem); now, whenever I try and turn it on, it gets to the windows screen and then BSODs with 0x050 associated with a file 'fbfmon.sys' which, according to google, is file from the Lenovo EE Boot Optimizer. The file shows up on the list of files seen during the safe mode boot; I get the same BSOD trying to boot safe mode, too. I gave Lenovo a call, and they wanted to give it a factory reset, but I told them I wanted to copy some of my stuff off my harddrive first. So, in the interim, is there anything I can do to fix it from home? Thanks.


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi and welcome to TSF 
follow the instructions below
http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-instructions-windows-7-and-vista-452654.html

so we can take a look at your mini dump files to isolate the issue or issues


----------



## daermonn (Jan 12, 2012)

I did take a look at them. Since I can't boot my computer at all, even in safe mode, I'm not sure how to run a diagnostic on it. Is that something I can do out of the boot menu, or with another computer? Because if not, I don't think I can provide them.


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

ohh I have missed that from the original post 
Do you have windows 7 Disc? 
if so lets try to repair your windows using windows disc
Repair Windows 7 Using the Startup Repair Tool


----------



## melony (Jun 25, 2012)

Hi there, 

I had the same problem- i purchased a Lenovo G570 a few days ago, and all of a sudden i started getting bsod's. This was after i started using the EE Boot Optimiser. Tried everything I could think of- booting in safe mode, running memory and hdd tests, using windows recovery, repair etc...nothing worked.

To cut a long story short, i found out it's the fbfmon.sys driver causing all the issues- so i did the following:

(1) boot using a Linux live disc- Slitaz, Fedora, Ubuntu or anything you fancy
(2) navigate to your hard drive and go to Windows/System32/drivers
(3) look for fbfmon.sys- delete it
(4) just to make sure- i then deleted the Lenovo EE Boot Optimiser in the Program Files folder
(5) Restart your computer- boot into Windows as usual

It worked for me:smile:


----------



## kevbot (Dec 7, 2012)

FWIW- did the same procedure as melony and its working great now. 

Booted with Ubuntu Live CD, 
navigated to Windows/System32/drivers, 
delete fbfmon.sys 


(Win7, 64, Lenovo G770)


----------



## rizu (Jun 7, 2013)

kevbot,
I am using lenovo B570. I am having the same problem regarding fbfmon.sys error and blue screen. I have gone through several posts on the net. I assume your solution is the finest one. However I didn't understand the option called "Booted with Ubuntu Live CD, ".........Could you please mention in detail how to do it exactly, or supply me any link? 
And another thing, if I boot using ubuntu live CD, isn't my old windows 7 going to be deleted? I really need to keep my current OS. I am in a real problem , help plzzz!!
Thanks in advance....................


----------

